# The Ralph Retard



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Dec 19, 2020)

Since there isn't a general Ethan thread let's try this as the place.
I'm tired of sifting through the specific threads, if you have something to say about Ralph, say it.
Keep dabbing on him



Spoiler: dab







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Dec 19, 2020)

Question for everyone:   How did you find TRR/Killstream?   Did you ever enjoy watching it?  When did you stop watching and why?


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 19, 2020)

Ralph says he's "going to win" his case which just goes to show how fucked his brain is. He doesn't even realize that what he did was bad and wrong, he's just worried about winning. He hasn't learned anything and I doubt he ever will with his alcoholic trailer trash attitude. He's legit at Donga viewership levels now and he still hasn't hit the bottom.


----------



## Saigon63 (Dec 19, 2020)

Lol I’d have pinned speed on camera for a hell of a lot less and provide a way better show.


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Dec 19, 2020)

RichardRApe said:


> Ralph says he's "going to win" his case which just goes to show how fucked his brain is. He doesn't even realize that what he did was bad and wrong, he's just worried about winning. He hasn't learned anything and I doubt he ever will with his alcoholic trailer trash attitude. He's legit at Donga viewership levels now and he still hasn't hit the bottom.


Everything he does he champions as a win now. From leaving his mom's house to leaving his baby mama, they are all wins to him.


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 19, 2020)

Oh boy.  This is like the fifth "Gunt General" thread we have.  
I don't mean to be a cunt, but we should really scroll through the threads to make sure we aren't doing a repeat of stuff we already have, or Null is going to get rightfully pissed off.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Dec 19, 2020)

Fat


----------



## Popper Whiting (Dec 19, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> Question for everyone:   How did you find TRR/Killstream?   Did you ever enjoy watching it?  When did you stop watching and why?


1. Mundane Matt stream.
2. Yes, but in my defence I was working as a diving instructor at the time and would do a morning dive, cop the pressure high, smoke a little and it was more entertaining than anything that was on mid-afternoon my time.
3. Sometime after the Jim vs Sargon stuff. Ralph increasingly relied on obnoxious gold star callers and was injecting himself into the centre of things instead of just getting people on involved in some online drama and letting it play out. Also stopped doing choof after dives and instead of finding it kinda funny it started to annoy me, and that annoyance grew pretty quickly.


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Dec 19, 2020)

The Demon Baby said:


> Null is going to get rightfully pissed off.


I'll take my chances. That piece of shit said Squidbillies was a bad tv show.


----------



## Fslur (Dec 19, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> Question for everyone:   How did you find TRR/Killstream?   Did you ever enjoy watching it?  When did you stop watching and why?


I heard about the Killstream through IBS Warski, Jim, it was one of the shows originally listed on the IBS website and I tried to visit all the channels on there. I didn’t start clipping the Killstream until Baked Alaska’s down fall.

Prior to Ralph calling out Baked Alaska another clipping channel called “Nonya Business” would clip the Killstream and was playfully territorial over the Killstream. The clip channel was very well organized, was consistent and I stayed away from clipping The Killstream for a while, figured for the most part clips were covered well by them. When really large streams happened I decided to also clip the Killstream.

I often wonder what happened to that clip channel, Nonya Business, I know they had a patreon, never knew who ran it. I think their channel was yeeted but I see the username around in chats and am curious if they may have some archives esp before the Baked Alaska stream in 2018.


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Dec 19, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> Question for everyone:   How did you find TRR/Killstream?   Did you ever enjoy watching it?  When did you stop watching and why?


I was a fan of Jim during Gaymergate, I thought Ethan Ralph was a complete retard as most people in GG did. But a few roads kept leading me to Ralph. I was a big fan of The Biggest Problem of the Universe podcast, the hosts were Dick and Maddox. Dick used to be really hilarious and he made a bunch of appearances on The Killstream which I listened to. I also got into the habit of listening to Warski and JF whilst I was playing video games or commuting because Jim was on it. After that imploded I guess I just kept the habit going by listening to TRR.

Nowadays I listen on and off because it's fun to alog. I think that sometimes the show isn't that bad, sometimes it can be pretty funny. Sometimes Ralph does shit like putting Nulls mother on the screen and calls her a cracked out lot lizard, sometimes he has a pillstream. I'd say that it has its moments.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Dec 19, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> Question for everyone:   How did you find TRR/Killstream? Did you ever enjoy watching it? When did you stop watching and why?


The infamous boulder flagging stream.

I never actively watched it and only started following Ralph when he went full tard.


----------



## A Logging Company (Dec 19, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> Question for everyone:   How did you find TRR/Killstream?   Did you ever enjoy watching it?  When did you stop watching and why?


>How did you find the TRR/Killstream
I was a big fan of the IBS craze, which took Kurt Cobains quote "It's better to burn out than fade away" to mean light yourself on fire and screech autistically into the long night of death. Ralph was the last man standing, and had a good run by having good callers and Zidane to manage him after IBS imploded. 
>Did you ever enjoy watching it?
Yes. I actually think Ralph had the best IBS formula by having a passionate activist for some weird or obscure cause, and letting callers rip into them - instead of the usual formula of having noted ecelebs argue with each other. That's where the phrase "Peacefully Sunset" comes from after all.
>When did you stop watching and why?
Ralph's show is a testament to habit. I filled in my evening news livestream show fix when I found Tim Fencesitter Pool did a show around his time slot. 

If you're reading that Ralph. Beanie Man is a good enough replacement to your shitty dead show.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 19, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> Question for everyone:   How did you find TRR/Killstream?   Did you ever enjoy watching it?  When did you stop watching and why?


After Baked Alaska's stream fallout with his chat, over a thot.

Enjoyed it till stream.me went bust.

Stopped watching because it became stale and boring, had better shit to do, and now an ayelawg. After taking a 3-month long internet break because of covid shit, I returned to check out the cows and had to do catch up, more than 1000 pages. Thank the highlights.


----------



## Hamsteroid (Dec 19, 2020)

> The Ralph Retard - The place to shit on Ethan​


Please don't shit on Ralph - it only enables his scat fetish


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 19, 2020)

So i noticed two big things, one ralph stopped saying "you never know whatll happen on the killstream", i think even he is starting to accept whatll happen each and every time is hell come on, fall asleep in a booze and xannie coma after his meth high in the intro wears off, die of covid slowly groping his fatty piggu chest in utter agony whilst some alt right tool drones on a speech the entire audience could memorize by heart at this point (because theyre still under the delusion the ks is like it was with a variety of audience instead of the dregs of the alt right bullied by the rest of it) and once the standard school tour speech is read hell read the same ol superlemons and thats it.

two, the unsustainability seems to be catching up to ralph, he keeps banning and banning and lashing out at more and more people and he has at most with dlive inflation considered real 700 people, he bans at least two fans per show, he has a little over two years if hes not homeless levels of broke and or jailed and or covid dead or otherwise dead by then anyway. that and during the adam debate people including feds were literally begging him to stop the debate. i think the autists might finally be hitting that skeptic point where ranting about anita/the jews each stream is old hat and the once thriving sphere that had new influxes and outs into the wider world shrinks and becomes a cut off niche


oh thirdly ethan ralph being on meth 100 percent confirmed means that its actually incredibly likely he shared that with faith


----------



## RazorBackBacon (Dec 19, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> Question for everyone:   How did you find TRR/Killstream?   Did you ever enjoy watching it?  When did you stop watching and why?


I found it through the Zoomer Groomer, Daddy Jim. Stopped watching when Jim stopped going on. The Killstream just doesn't hold up on its own; none of the hosts have the chemistry with each other or singular charisma to keep my attention. They need good guests on, which Jim gave them on the regular.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 19, 2020)

holy shit hes already hit the wall look at these shameful fucking numbers:



that 7k lemons is fucking barely over the state with the absolute lowest minimum wage, he peaked at a little over 400 viewers less than 410 viewers briefly on the fucking weekender, on friday! yeah hes dead, not to mention his absolutely atrocious hair

look at this early sow balding:


----------



## Null (Dec 19, 2020)

Are his numbers that bad?

I honestly wish there was some empirical way to determine what 'the straw' was for his viewers.


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Dec 19, 2020)

A Humble Ewok said:


> >How did you find the TRR/Killstream
> I was a big fan of the IBS craze, which took Kurt Cobains quote "It's better to burn out than fade away" to mean light yourself on fire and screech autistically into the long night of death. Ralph was the last man standing, and had a good run by having good callers and Zidane to manage him after IBS imploded.
> >Did you ever enjoy watching it?
> Yes. I actually think Ralph had the best IBS formula by having a passionate activist for some weird or obscure cause, and letting callers rip into them - instead of the usual formula of having noted ecelebs argue with each other. That's where the phrase "Peacefully Sunset" comes from after all.
> ...


I'd rather watch Ralph than Tim Pool. Next you'll tell me that you watch The Rubin Report and Prager U.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 19, 2020)

Null said:


> Are his numbers that bad?


Yes, they were awful. He's hitting Donga levels. The straw that broke the camel's back landed this week sometime. He was arrested and he's getting roasted by everybody from all angles, sex offender potential, etc. It's been hard being a Ralph fan for a while now, imagine now.


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Dec 19, 2020)

RichardRApe said:


> Yes, they were awful. He's hitting Donga levels. The straw that broke the camel's back landed this week sometime. He was arrested and he's getting roasted by everybody from all angles, sex offender potential, etc. It's been hard being a Ralph fan for a while now, imagine now.


If you compare the amount of citrus super shekels he receives for the notoriety of his show compared to other shows you can see how many people must have stopped watching.

I do think that it's not entirely indicative of his audience declining completely. A big problem that Ralph has created for himself which I don't think that Warski or Fuentes have is that Ralph has been steadily funneling people towards his podcast rss feed which is listened to after the fact and the paypigs can't be milked. He has half assedly put up a patreon with some bonus content nobody wants to listen to and that isn't just me being biased. I've listened to some of his bonus content when PPP and Godwinson did a commentary track over it. Nobody would pay for anything that he paywalls. It's not like he's ever going to get advertisers either.


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 19, 2020)

Null said:


> Are his numbers that bad?
> 
> I honestly wish there was some empirical way to determine what 'the straw' was for his viewers.


He was only over 400 viewers for the first half hour, then he hovered around 375-390 for the rest of the show, and this includes bots.


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Dec 19, 2020)

The Demon Baby said:


> He was only over 400 viewers for the first half hour, then he hovered around 375-390 for the rest of the show, and this includes bots.


Is there a youtube channel that restreams the Killstream or have people just given up at this point?


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 19, 2020)

RichardRApe said:


> Yes, they were awful. He's hitting Donga levels. The straw that broke the camel's back landed this week sometime. He was arrested and he's getting roasted by everybody from all angles, sex offender potential, etc. It's been hard being a Ralph fan for a while now, imagine now.


Blocking all of the people who were still his fans this week probably didn't help things either.  LMFAO



Simply Outplayed said:


> Is there a youtube channel that restreams the Killstream or have people just given up at this point?


There are stream snipes but they're secret so they don't get flagged down.  You might want to check Bitwave.  I think Xander is stream sniping Ralph himself.


----------



## A Logging Company (Dec 19, 2020)

Simply Outplayed said:


> I'd rather watch Ralph than Tim Pool. Next you'll tell me that you watch The Rubin Report and Prager U.


Tim Pool is at least capable of streaming Casandra Fairbank's post-goth mommy milkers where the Gunt struggles to even be edgy these days.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 19, 2020)

Null said:


> Are his numbers that bad?
> 
> I honestly wish there was some empirical way to determine what 'the straw' was for his viewers.


- Multiple instances of Dlive contributes to the viewer count. So if I open 10 tabs, that's 10 of them.
- Makes viewbot trolling (Dispatch used to do that) or from Dlive staff easy

I suggest a somewhat empirical method other than viewers. How about contributions per capita, also factoring the length of the show? Someone will need to gather peak viewer count, lemons can be seen at the end of each stream I think. Luckily there's restreams.

My guess, his numbers are... worse than just bad.


----------



## FakeNewsAnchor (Dec 19, 2020)

My 'last straw' was seeing how he treated cohosts like shit. Say what you want about them, but it was really fucked up how Ralph bullied Flamenco like his personal punching bag and publicized Rand's angel baby. Pure evil in my opinion.


----------



## Moist Unguentine (Dec 19, 2020)

The chillstream on YT has been on the decline along with DLive.  Earlier shows from this week had like 100 viewers but only 4 people in chat, which was dead as hell compared to any stream snipe from KF alogs. The chat on DLive has gone from the Wild West to a over-moderated disaster where the banning will continue until moral and lemons improve. The atmosphere surrounding Ralph right now is tense and nobody in his orbit is feeling comfy or having much fun.


----------



## shex (Dec 19, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> Question for everyone:   How did you find TRR/Killstream?   Did you ever enjoy watching it?  When did you stop watching and why?


Got introduced to IBS through Warski's Sargon and Spencer debate, I think I jumped to Killstream when Jim was on the first time sometime after the Baked Alaska implosion. I remember thinking at the time they were the only ones with a decent call-in segment. Ralph threw all the callers with bad takes or bad mics out while Warski, JF, the fucking leafs were always too polite to cut the bad callers on their shows.

Ralph had a lot of positive energy behind him until the gunt incident, especially after getting banned from youtube, I think it's fair to say I enjoyed the show at the time, I think most people did. After Knoxville when Zidan left, Jim stopped his guest appearances, the Ralph&Gator Killstream was easily the worst time period of the show's history even until now. No guests, no content, the massive amount of ridicule over the Gunt overshadowing the whole show. Then the Pillstream happened, Weeb Wars was at it's peak etc etc.. I don't want to write a novel about this but it's around when I stopped listening regularly, even though I unironically enjoyed some of the post-Pillstream shows with Rand. It was always a shitshow when he was on

TL;DR: Knoxville was a mistake


----------



## Bixnood (Dec 19, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> Question for everyone:   How did you find TRR/Killstream?   Did you ever enjoy watching it?  When did you stop watching and why?


Stopped watching around the time the pointless beef with null started.
I mean jersh is stupid, stinky and should be bullied but he isn't evil or a paedophile.
I didn't actively start hating Ralph, his defenders or fans until the gunt posted his absolutely disgusting sex tape.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Dec 19, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> Question for everyone:   How did you find TRR/Killstream?   Did you ever enjoy watching it?  When did you stop watching and why?


I used to enjoy a lot of the drama surrounding Warski Live, the Killstream and the Kumite, I never watched the show live but I did watch clips if something good was going on. The Tonka Saw shit was legitimately hilarious. Fuck, the Mundane Matt stuff, the dabbing on Sargon, all of it was funny - the show had the air of a weekly serial with it's villain of the week.

I really stopped watching after Knoxville, the irl shit they did at the time was only funny when it was at their expense. The success of Knoxville really got to them, all these ideas of meet ups, living together etc were fucking stupid. It's a niche livestream listened to by two types of people - people who love Nectar and people stupid enough to think Ralph has anything of political significance to say to anyone - they were not going to go mainstream, so why deviate from the tried and true formula?

In terms of the show, the last one I watched unironically was the one with Onision - and this is what the show was good at, getting on spergs without anywhere else to go, to talk about something whacky, ridiculous or autistic.

Ralph is and always has been a complete drag on the show, this is because he insists it is a "politics" show - probably so Ralph can convince himself his time at college wasn't a complete waste - and his own personality adds little if anything to the equation. The show being "far-right" has gotten it banned from YouTube, and hugely limited their range of guests to weirdos like Mark Collet, and as a result it just becomes a circle jerk of nobodies arguing who has done the most for the white race by preaching to their choir of 400 autistic loners.

Picked up on PPP when he was taking shots at Ralph after the starfish incident, now it seems like the Leaf's revenge is almost complete. I never paid much attention to Ralph as an individual prior to this, but PPP did a great job of highlighting what a stinking white trash spastic Ralph is.


----------



## Popper Whiting (Dec 19, 2020)

shex said:


> TL;DR: Knoxville was a mistake


Looking back Knoxville is a great example of how Ralph and Dick Masterson are complete and utter pieces of grifting shit. Say what you will about Warski, Tonka was involved in trying to take him down with gay ops trying to paint him as a pedophile, and Andy retard snapped and finally challeged Donga on his "Fight me IRL" bullshit. Donga bullshitting, Donga flaking, Donga backing out, it was all as a result of Andy Warski throwing down the gauntlet and calling Tonka on his internet tough guy shit.

But when the time to celebrate the humiliation of Tonka, which Andy did simply by agreeing to a professional fight, Ralph, Dick, Coach and Gator all were hovering around to suck up a victory they didn't earn. Dick and Ralph especially were blatant in their hubris in walking with Andy down to the ring to gloat as if somehow they had some thing to do with the events that transpired. Looking back, these greedy fucks were there to boost their own image on an event they hadn't put the effort, care or time into make happen.

Say what you will about Andy, he trained, he stepped up and he turned up. But all those fuckers around him at Knoxville weren't there to cheer Andy on and give him proper backing, they were there to leech as much as they could for themselves from a victory they did nothing to earn.


----------



## Step Away From The Melon (Dec 19, 2020)

Last night on Chillstream he had 80 viewers and a dead chat and the beautiful part is that it's all self inflicted, I'd love to see when the proverbial camels back was broken although I would wager it was a long time coming given that he's a fat retarded wigger.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 19, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> Question for everyone:   How did you find TRR/Killstream?   Did you ever enjoy watching it?  When did you stop watching and why?


IBS Apocalypse when I got bored with CWC so through this site. It was occasionally decent background noise while I was doing other shit. I just got bored with it once decent guests stopped coming on.


----------



## SargonF00t (Dec 19, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> Question for everyone:   How did you find TRR/Killstream?   Did you ever enjoy watching it?  When did you stop watching and why?


*How did you find TRR/Killstream?*
Transitioned to it, after Donga imploded. Actually would have been watching both for a while at one point.

*Did you ever enjoy watching it?*
Yes, very much. 

*When did you stop watching and why?*
Pretty much after Stream.me died and besides just not liking the DLive interface, I couldn't get past how much of a scumbag Ralph was for taking shots at Sargon's wife's miscarriage. I didn't stop watching immediately after the miscarriage remarks, but it kept lurking in the back of my mind, until I couldn't ignore it any longer.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Dec 19, 2020)

Stop making fun of my fwend Walph you awre demonswating mean intention to my surrogate bowfwend walph fuck all you hater inbreads.


----------



## Blancmange (Dec 19, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> Question for everyone:   How did you find TRR/Killstream?   Did you ever enjoy watching it?  When did you stop watching and why?


I got addicted to the debates on Warski Live. I happened upon the killstream around that time but Ralph was so irritating to me that I couldn't listen. After the breakup with JF, the killstream became the source of the debates so I reluctantly started listening. Mind you this is just something on in the background while I mindlessly play World of Tanks for a couple hours before bed. I wasn't interacting or even listening live. I think around the time of the boulder stream or Knoxville, whichever came later, I left because Ralph's faggotry started to overpower any enjoyment I got from the dwindling bloodsports debates. When I heard about Miami I came back as an ayylawg.

It's sad because there still isn't a platform for intellectual debate on controversial issues. All Ralph had to do was have guests on and not be a faggot.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 19, 2020)

Null said:


> Are his numbers that bad?
> 
> I honestly wish there was some empirical way to determine what 'the straw' was for his viewers.


i think were witnessing that straw, sub 400 viewers on a friday is tonka tier, hes making the low end of the minimum wage range, he has court quagmires to worry about which will no matter what utterly deplete his nest egg, and behind the scenes you know hes talking everyones ear off about the haters and how they arent banning enough and about how no matter how much he "ignores us" that evil bent duck josh just wont let up, he made an entire subforum on me gaydur! i didnt even mention the spergs by name gaydur! gaytors mentioning people like me by name and ralph is directly quote tweeting you and screen capping sam losco and others like spectre. 

i imagine the viewers are taking this opportunity to flee en masse hoping ralph doesnt drop blackmail material because the environment is akin to avoiding being executed like elmer fudd did when the fat short korean esque dictator misinterprets something you said as an insult.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 19, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> i think were witnessing that straw, sub 400 viewers on a friday is tonka tier


This also operates under the assumption that it's actually 400 real people and not viewbots.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 19, 2020)

Simply Outplayed said:


> If you compare the amount of citrus super shekels he receives for the notoriety of his show compared to other shows you can see how many people must have stopped watching.
> 
> I do think that it's not entirely indicative of his audience declining completely. A big problem that Ralph has created for himself which I don't think that Warski or Fuentes have is that Ralph has been steadily funneling people towards his podcast rss feed which is listened to after the fact and the paypigs can't be milked. He has half assedly put up a patreon with some bonus content nobody wants to listen to and that isn't just me being biased. I've listened to some of his bonus content when PPP and Godwinson did a commentary track over it. Nobody would pay for anything that he paywalls. It's not like he's ever going to get advertisers either.


also remember replay values are artificially inflated



TriggerMeElmo said:


> This also operates under the assumption that it's actually 400 real people and not viewbots.


at least 200 viewers are bots (this is how many didnt return automatically during a very brief outage on dlive) so because he had 300 most of the show his viewership is probably actually sub 200, also chillstream when it went down ralph got a bump of only 20 viewers, and he said "the chillstream viewers are migrating here" so by his own admission chillstream only has about that many viewers meaning the 80 viewers people saw has probably a high ratio of bots as well.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 19, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> also remember replay values are artificially inflated
> 
> 
> at least 200 viewers are bots (this is how many didnt return automatically during a very brief outage on dlive) so because he had 300 most of the show his viewership is probably actually sub 200, also chillstream when it went down ralph got a bump of only 20 viewers, and he said "the chillstream viewers are migrating here" so by his own admission chillstream only has about that many viewers meaning the 80 viewers people saw has probably a high ratio of bots as well.


Gator can't get those Dlive tabs open fast enough. Sad!


----------



## Bixnood (Dec 19, 2020)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> This also operates under the assumption that it's actually 400 real people and not viewbots.


Has anyone done tests with Dlive and them inflating the viewer numbers?
I'm pretty sure null did some streams on dlive back in the day.


----------



## Moist Unguentine (Dec 19, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> he made an entire subforum on me gaydur!


Getting moved from Internet Famous to his own subforum is probably a big part of the straw. Ralph is obsessed with the farms and him mentioning it all the time means his viewers end up here eventually. 

The biggest straw out of many is probably getting charged by the state of Virginia for a Class 1 misdemeanor. That's real world serious shit and not some coast-to-coast sperging between two idiots. His hardcore fans don't care but less retarded people do apparently.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 19, 2020)

Bixnood said:


> Has anyone done tests with Dlive and them inflating the viewer numbers?
> I'm pretty sure null did some streams on dlive back in the day.


Unless someone has better evidence, I think that watching the numbers spike in real time demonstrates that there's some fuckery afoot.


----------



## Moist Unguentine (Dec 19, 2020)

Bixnood said:


> Has anyone done tests with Dlive and them inflating the viewer numbers?
> I'm pretty sure null did some streams on dlive back in the day.


PPP streamed on DLive one night at the same time Ralph was streaming. PPP fans opened up multiple windows and tabs of his show to try and beat Ralph's numbers. I don't remember the exact numbers but PPP''s viewer count went up by hundreds.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 19, 2020)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Unless someone has better evidence, I think that watching the numbers spike in real time demonstrates that there's some fuckery afoot.


the real evidence imo is the fact his viewership always ramps up consistently towards the outro when thats not a thing for any streamer, any stream when ralph didnt need to bot during the golden era and when he was kicked off dlive temporarily and couldnt afford too many bots and or wasnt prepared for it the viewers always lower by tons before and during the outro, this is true for any piece of media that has an outro from movies in theaters to tv shows to web videos to live streams.

edit its also why ralph addresses us more directly in the outros


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 19, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> the real evidence imo is the fact his viewership always ramps up consistently towards the outro when thats not a thing for any streamer,


It happens literally right after Gator, Bibble, and Warski sign off.  Ralph then usually goes on for about three or four minutes by himself. 
So now that their computers aren't draining resources by streaming their audio/video, they can use that RAM to open up multiple windows.  I know it sounds crazy, but I swear it happens right after the co-hosts dip out.  Every.  Fucking.  Time. 
Watch for yourself next time Ralph streams.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 19, 2020)

The Demon Baby said:


> It happens literally right after Gator, Bibble, and Warski sign off.  Ralph then usually goes on for about three or four minutes by himself.
> So now that their computers aren't draining resources by streaming their audio/video, they can use that RAM to open up multiple windows.  I know it sounds crazy, but I swear it happens right after the co-hosts dip out.  Every.  Fucking.  Time.
> Watch for yourself next time Ralph streams.


i have actually noticed that it just never clicked for me that thats what theyre moat likely doing

also if theres any truth to gaytor having been busy i noticed the bots where lessened during that period vs when he started being forced on ks again


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 19, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> i have actually noticed that it just never clicked for me that thats what theyre moat likely doing
> 
> also if theres any truth to gaytor having been busy i noticed the bots where lessened during that period vs when he started being forced on ks again


How exactly does DLive pay them?  Is it just from the lemons or do they also get paid based on viewers?  If they get any money from viewer numbers, I wonder if this information is something that DLive would like to know since they're essentially scamming DLive by falsely inflating their viewer count.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 19, 2020)

The Demon Baby said:


> How exactly does DLive pay them?  Is it just from the lemons or do they also get paid based on viewers?  If they get any money from viewer numbers, I wonder if this information is something that DLive would like to know since they're essentially scamming DLive by falsely inflating their viewer count.


I want to say it's just from mining the lino since they don't run ads on replays so it seems pointless to inflate the numbers other than to stroke ego. I could be totally off and say that it's just his Discord stroking his ego so Ralph can flex on his haters. A streamer could only have 30 viewers and still get a ton of ninjets so I think it's in the realm of possibility that the citrus super shekels (stealing that one because it's great) is the primary resource because the revenue is tied up in the blockchain.


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 19, 2020)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> I want to say it's just from mining the lino since they don't run ads on replays so it seems pointless to inflate the numbers other than to stroke ego. I could be totally off and say that it's just his Discord stroking his ego so Ralph can flex on his haters. A streamer could only have 30 viewers and still get a ton of ninjets so I think it's in the realm of possibility that the citrus super shekels (stealing that one because it's great) is the primary resource because the revenue is tied up in the blockchain.


We should look into this and find out for sure.  Do they get a "lemon bump" for hitting a certain tier of viewers?  I have no idea how it works, but I'm very interested in finding out more.


----------



## Moist Unguentine (Dec 19, 2020)

These viewer counts suck Ralph!


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 19, 2020)

The Demon Baby said:


> How exactly does DLive pay them?  Is it just from the lemons or do they also get paid based on viewers?  If they get any money from viewer numbers, I wonder if this information is something that DLive would like to know since they're essentially scamming DLive by falsely inflating their viewer count.


they dont get a stipend but they do have a system where chat engagement does generate lemons for the creator hence the sticker spam bots, they also give lemons to those botted accounts so ethan could probably skim those from those accounts as well. the thing is though dlive itself also changes ethans lemon totals counts on replays (probably not giving him extra lemons mind you just saying he made more than he actually did) and most likely is the source of at least a good deal of the bots so its doubtful theyd care.

lol also just realized with dlives automatic bots its probably safe to actually take away more than 200 viewers from estimates about human viewership


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 19, 2020)

The Demon Baby said:


> We should look into this and find out for sure.  Do they get a "lemon bump" for hitting a certain tier of viewers?  I have no idea how it works, but I'm very interested in finding out more.


I think the only bump he gets for viewers is that it's featured more prominently on the site but since he's regulated to the X/adult section it doesn't matter either way.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 19, 2020)

lol forgot this obvious joke


----------



## Anne Hyroe (Dec 19, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> Question for everyone:   How did you find TRR/Killstream?   Did you ever enjoy watching it?  When did you stop watching and why?


Probably in the minority here but I have massive political differences with Ralph and the IBS sphere so have never unironically enjoyed the show.

Despite that, I thought that Ralph was one of the better “far right” streamers: not macing old ladies like baked, not building a personality cult like Fuentes, not as inclined to huff his own farts as Sargon, not as sleazy as Dax etc. He always seemed more open to the possibility of engaging different views than most and his listeners seemed more interested in listening to ideas than causing IRL bullshit.

All that’s died at his own hands. He can’t get guests any more than aren’t regulars with the same tired talking points. He looks every bit as sleazy and creepy as Dax and Digi. The only way he can appeal to viewers is to appease the Guard rather than try to broaden his appeal.

I didn’t anticipate the horror of the gunt tape, the bounty of the harvest or the miracle of seeing a new life be born of spite. Watching his downfall with you has been a joy.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 19, 2020)

Anne Hyroe said:


> Despite that, I thought that Ralph was one of the better “far right” streamers: not macing old ladies like baked, not building a personality cult like Fuentes, not as inclined to huff his own farts as Sargon, not as sleazy as Dax etc. He always seemed more open to the possibility of engaging different views than most and his listeners seemed more interested in listening to ideas than causing IRL bullshit.


thats because hes just pretending to be right wing for views and lemons. he didnt start that until he realized baked former audience would like it better and give him more to be their parrot


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Dec 19, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> Question for everyone:   How did you find TRR/Killstream?   Did you ever enjoy watching it?  When did you stop watching and why?


>How did you find TRR/Killstream? 
I found out the killstream when WildSmile posted a vid about the healstream
>Did you ever enjoy watching it?
I sometimes enjoyed it as  filler while working.
>When did you stop watching and why?
around April and May of this year. The constant reading articles, Tucker Carlson clips, and the gay ass feud with Josh was the end of it.


----------



## Malaika (Dec 19, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> Question for everyone:   How did you find TRR/Killstream?   Did you ever enjoy watching it?  When did you stop watching and why?


I enjoyed it about two years ago when it was a platform for spergs and political jackasss that took themselves way to seriously. After the boulderstream however Ralph started getting it in his head that people came to watch him and not the menagerie of weirdo's he brought on.


----------



## Simulacrum (Dec 19, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> Question for everyone:   How did you find TRR/Killstream?   Did you ever enjoy watching it?  When did you stop watching and why?


I can't even remember why I started watching. I was probably introduced by a debate. I stopped watching when the Gunt started associating himself with retards like Zoom. I felt dirty just having the show has background noise.


----------



## bigbombguy2222 (Dec 19, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> Question for everyone:   How did you find TRR/Killstream?   Did you ever enjoy watching it?  When did you stop watching and why?


1) Heard the name 'Ethan Ralph' for the first time during the goobergate days, back when he was just some dude running a blog. Later on after his prison stint, I rediscovered him after he got involved involved in goofy skeptic drama and got Jim to come onto his show.

2) Tried to watch it once or twice, tuned out pretty quickly. So no.

3) Ralph's boring on his own. He's not a bad host, and I definitely enjoyed the times Jim was on, but Ralph by himself is just a slog. Tuned out pretty quickly at that point. Also he seemed like a bit of a drama queen (boy was I blissfully unaware back then).



I'm here now because Ralph's life is borderline Chris Chan tier at this point. That's a trainwreck I can't look away from.


----------



## FM Bradley (Dec 19, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> Question for everyone:   How did you find TRR/Killstream?   Did you ever enjoy watching it?  When did you stop watching and why?


Four years ago I was very unhappy with the way my fellow non-Trump voters were conducting themselves, with the screaming and crying and basically rolling over begging for an assraping.  So fucking embarrassing.

So I started watching "SJW Freakout" videos on YT to cope with this disillusionment. Eventually, the YT algorithm led me to someone who recommended Metokur. Daddy Jeeem's K E M E T vid won me DAS RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII. That led me to watching his appearances on the Guntstream, that and the whole Dongaslaw/Knoxville AIDSfest. I immediately picked up that Gunt was an inbred sociopath, though, and kept my Guntstream intake to a minimum for as long as I could, until the Mundane Matt Boulderfest. The Guntstream became a regular watch due to the trashfire, but it was initially due to the tapering-off of Metokur output.

I stopped giving Gunt my views when it became an option to do so this summer, with the PO/Losco/PhoBingas restreams and whatnot.


Anne Hyroe said:


> Probably in the minority here but I have massive political differences with Ralph and the IBS sphere so have never unironically enjoyed the show.
> 
> Despite that, I thought that Ralph was one of the better “far right” streamers: not macing old ladies like baked, not building a personality cult like Fuentes, not as inclined to huff his own farts as Sargon, not as sleazy as Dax etc. He always seemed more open to the possibility of engaging different views than most and his listeners seemed more interested in listening to ideas than causing IRL bullshit.
> 
> ...


Obviously I'm with you.  I have no political similarities with any of this garbage.  I am, however, a full on 1A/2A person regardless of what other supposed lefties want to do to abolish that.  What these blue-hair cunts don't realize is, when they go on censor sprees, they are fucking next, just wait ten years.  These folks have no considerations of their actions and what they'll mean during future regime changes.  

The fact of the matter is, I know what my political beliefs are and no one, right or left, is going to change that. I prefer interacting with folks in this corner of the internet because the discussion is more tolerant and free-form. I don't care if I share beliefs.


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Dec 19, 2020)

I found Ethan through Jim years ago, I saw the boulder stream and it was funny at the time. Can't say that I've actually watched a killstream in full, just clips, except for the times destiny was on as those are really funny. I have stuck around here because it has been seriously impressive how bad Ethan's choices and actions have been. It's like watching a train wreck and the conductor is yelling at you for being jealous of crashing the train.


----------



## Love Machine (Dec 19, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> Question for everyone:   How did you find TRR/Killstream?   Did you ever enjoy watching it?  When did you stop watching and why?


>How did you find TRR/Killstream?
Original Baked Alaska stream
>Did you ever enjoy watching it?
Yea I thought it was good to listen to when grinding or doing a hobby. 
>When did you stop watching and why?
After the Andy Warski fight, the skeptics werent going on anymore and it just got really stale. But I started A-loggin Ralph when he first brought soph on.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 19, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> Question for everyone:   How did you find TRR/Killstream?   Did you ever enjoy watching it?  When did you stop watching and why?


found ralph when he tried to fight the gayoping imageboards the first time

only when they had people to pillory on or ralph made a jackass of himself

i watch ralph only in the sense alawgs now do so no change.


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Dec 19, 2020)

>How did you find TRR/Killstream?
During Gooberglob. I listened to his stream for a couple of minutes and wondered who this squeaky redneck grifter was and why anyone would listen to him or value his opinion.
>Did you ever enjoy watching it?
It was pretty great for that one summer when Richard Spencer told Sarg'n he isn't as smart as he thinks he is.
>When did you stop watching and why?
This year, around the time of Bibble's D&D streams. Too much Destiny, too much Vaush and it was generally boring.


----------



## High Tea (Dec 19, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> Question for everyone:   How did you find TRR/Killstream?   Did you ever enjoy watching it?  When did you stop watching and why?


*How did you find TRR/Killstream?*
Someone I knew kept talking about stuff like Gamergate and they told me to listen to understand what was important to them.  This was pre-IBS.  Funny to see it blow up so big and subsequently collapse.

*Did you ever enjoy watching it?*
Yes.  Not the original iteration, but the IBS version.  Liked the guests and the discussions and spergouts; enjoyed that you could listen to people you couldn't find anywhere else; that worlds would collide.  Thought Ralph himself was a tryhard, but liked it as a platform.

*When did you stop watching and why?*
Soph.  I'm sorry, but that kid is being used and probably was groomed.   I was out of there.


----------



## Gangster Talk (Dec 19, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> Question for everyone:   How did you find TRR/Killstream?   Did you ever enjoy watching it?  When did you stop watching and why?


Dick's first appearance. Yes, 2018 was really fun, it was basically lolcow theater. Around when stream.me died was when I started to lose interest and stopped altogether at some point early this year because it just got fucking boring. Ethan's drunkenness just got pathetic and annoying, nothing funny ever happened, he would just nod off and play Tucker Carlson clips, his small handful of approved wignat callers would call to ramble and give their 60 IQ political takes, etc. The only times in the past year I've enjoyed watching have been bloodsports, the black Israelites arguing with his fans is awesome and Frank Hassle and Boogie was great. Otherwise it's too boring to even hatewatch, the only entertainment value is laughing at Ethan's trailer trash personal life.


----------



## Insane In The Membrane (Dec 19, 2020)

>How did you find TRR/Killstream?

Through the Mundanematt stream. I was following Metokur for a while and he made frequent appearances on the show.

*>Did you ever enjoy watching it?*
I only ever watched two streams in full and that was the Mundanematt and Tonkasaw streams. Again, Metokur was the only one holding it together. Ralph had his moments but there was often too much dead air or Ralph trying and failing to do comedy.

>When did you stop watching and why?
Around 2019 when the anti-SJW community were being exposed as neo-fascist grifters with Ralph inviting guests like Richard Spencer, Screech Rackets and other holocaust deniers and you realize Ralph is nothing more than a drunk hack. The Pillstream was ultimately the end until the Gunt Saga really took off in 2020.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 19, 2020)

High Tea said:


> *How did you find TRR/Killstream?*
> Someone I knew kept talking about stuff like Gamergate and they told me to listen to understand what was important to them. This was pre-IBS. Funny to see it blow up so big and subsequently collapse.


hopefully you had your gg era ralph fan either tried and sentenced to be castrated, sentenced to be hung, or committed to a facility because they must be a special breed of subhuman filth.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Dec 19, 2020)

How did you find TRR/Killstream? 
TRR: SWIE (Someone Who Isn't Ethan) spamming TRR on some imageboard, which I also stopped browsing when GooberGate was all the rage, so I kind of have to thank Ethan for that
Killstream: I don't recall exactly but I guess it was some Metokur episode

Did you ever enjoy watching it? 
Yeah it was good background noise with the occasional laugh. I stopped when the dolphin laugh started having >5 minutes of airtime per episode


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Dec 19, 2020)

High Tea said:


> *When did you stop watching and why?*
> Soph.  I'm sorry, but that kid is being used and probably was groomed.   I was out of there.


Did you not know she has 800k subs?


----------



## High Tea (Dec 19, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> hopefully you had your gg era ralph fan either tried and sentenced to be castrated, sentenced to be hung, or committed to a facility because they must be a special breed of subhuman filth.


Haven't talked to them in a couple years.  You do stupid stuff for people you like.  Watching Killstream was one of them.  Unintentionally good things came of it, found a lot of cool people, but taking the advice of a Gamergate obsessed person was not the best thing I've ever done.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 19, 2020)

Null said:


> Are his numbers that bad?
> 
> I honestly wish there was some empirical way to determine what 'the straw' was for his viewers.


i think it boils down to him not being able to deliver on the funny...

most of his fans came from Internet aristocrat, the second wave of fans are from IBS and hate watchers on /cow/.

there was a point where xander from tardwave went through his paypigs and called them to ask how they felt, one man answered the phone and said his wife was a patron and put her on the phone where she proceeded to say 'fuck ethan ralph and his fat gunt' 

here's his Dlive analytics.





						theralphretort DLive Stats Summary Profile (Social Blade DLive Statistics)
					

Utilize SocialBlade.com to check your DLive Stats and DLive Followers while tracking your progress. SocialBlade is a premiere DLive community where you can chat with other DLive users.




					socialblade.com
				










here's his social blade for his re stream channel.






						ChillstreamUncut's YouTube Stats (Summary Profile) - Social Blade Stats
					

View the daily YouTube analytics of ChillstreamUncut and track progress charts, view future predictions, related channels, and track realtime live sub counts.




					socialblade.com


----------



## naught (Dec 19, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> Question for everyone:   How did you find TRR/Killstream?   Did you ever enjoy watching it?  When did you stop watching and why?


It was linked on /cow/

Yeah, there was overlap in the bloodsports sphere
The furry who called in and got doxed told daddy gym "just don't"
Knoxville/doxville his ego his laugh and low iq takes


----------



## The Wokest (Dec 19, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> Question for everyone:   How did you find TRR/Killstream?   Did you ever enjoy watching it?  When did you stop watching and why?


Started watching it only because that geriatric fuck metokur was a guest, I noticed something weird about the audience on a particular show where they played a leaked audio from Brittany Venti's ex fuckboy or something like that, the metrosexual sounding fag was having a massive spergout about eating eggs or some stupid BS like that and it was hilarious.
But then the killstream callers started chiming in and their takes were unbelievable, multiple of them said "It's not cool to record a guy when he's like that I had an episode like that and that's not cool"

It was at that moment that I knew Ralph's audience was filled with loser fatherless rednecks like him. It's funny really... Soon after that they had the charity nazi stream that got them banned from youtube.


----------



## Moist Unguentine (Dec 19, 2020)

death of chans said:


> here's his Dlive analytics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those consistent ~100 followers a day for both of these channels looks suspicious as fuck.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 19, 2020)

keep up-to-date with ethans tweets here.
his ex Faith Vickers here.
read about how ethan deals with the law here.
check on the current tampa trip here.
the thread on Matthew Vickers grandfather of the demon baby here.
stop by the thread of ethans only paid co-host here.
the gunts fling pantsu, proper op merged thanks to jannie josh here.
view the original  thread here.
get your gunt memes here.
ralphs ex co-host flamenco here.
ralphs co-host rand here.
gunt general idea thread here.
killstream guests here.
talk to the gunt thread here.
place bets and speculate on gunts health in the ralph dead pool here.
gunt video and audio sperg outs here.
the gunt report here all gunt speculation all the time here this thread.
another gunt general here.
yet anohter gunt general here.
random updates here.
ralphs ex adezero.
ralphs ex nora here.
multimedia here.
the father of Ralph here.
mother of gunt here.
bibble thread here.
questions here.
rare gator.


----------



## naught (Dec 19, 2020)

bugfy said:


> Those consistent ~100 followers a day looks suspicious as fuck.


I don't use view bots, if anyone uses view bots it's probably you!


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 19, 2020)

I'm listening to that Kenny Jones/Wolfpup thing and I have to hand it to Wolfpup, he's a very loyal gunt guard.  The man has hinted at Gator abuse though, and there's nothing funnier than Ralph shitting on his bitch, Gator.

Just leak it Shannon.  Show us the bruises.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Dec 19, 2020)

Ethan has some opinions about Stonetoss:




Tweet (archive)

Stonetoss also has some opinions about Ethan:



Tweet deleted before it could be archived, unfortunately.


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Dec 19, 2020)

death of chans said:


> here's his Dlive analytics.






lol.


----------



## Sam Losco (Dec 19, 2020)

AltisticRight said:


> - Multiple instances of Dlive contributes to the viewer count. So if I open 10 tabs, that's 10 of them.
> - Makes viewbot trolling (Dispatch used to do that) or from Dlive staff easy
> 
> I suggest a somewhat empirical method other than viewers. How about contributions per capita, also factoring the length of the show? Someone will need to gather peak viewer count, lemons can be seen at the end of each stream I think. Luckily there's restreams.
> ...


The problem is getting accurate data from Dlive. They manipulate everything it seems. Not only are they clearly fucking with viewer counts, but if you pull lemon totals from the earnings data it'll be about 18% lower than the amount shown on the replay thumbnail. I asked them about this and got only silence back.



death of chans said:


> i think it boils down to him not being able to deliver on the funny...
> 
> most of his fans came from Internet aristocrat, the second wave of fans are from IBS and hate watchers on /cow/.
> 
> ...


SocialBlade data is now unreliable with Dlive. After the SPLC hit piece, Dlive changed shit in the backend and broke SocialBlade's system. Take a look at the earnings: https://socialblade.com/dlive/
The only account showing any is the Dlive account.

Dlive is manipulating data and trying to hide stuff. I don't trust any data we can get from them as being true and honest, including the the earnings data from the python script since those totals don't match the replay thumbnails by a variable amount between 18-20ish%... I don't know which is correct.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 19, 2020)

Mr. Manchester said:


> I'm listening to that Kenny Jones/Wolfpup thing and I have to hand it to Wolfpup, he's a very loyal gunt guard.  The man has hinted at Gator abuse though, and there's nothing funnier than Ralph shitting on his bitch, Gator.
> 
> Just leak it Shannon.  Show us the bruises.


link please?



Sam Losco said:


> The problem is getting accurate data from Dlive. They manipulate everything it seems. Not only are they clearly fucking with viewer counts, but if you pull lemon totals from the earnings data it'll be about 18% lower than the amount shown on the replay thumbnail. I asked them about this and got only silence back.
> 
> 
> SocialBlade data is now unreliable with Dlive. After the SPLC hit piece, Dlive changed shit in the backend and broke SocialBlade's system. Take a look at the earnings: https://socialblade.com/dlive/
> ...


someone also mentioned you can open up another tab with Dlive and increase the viewers, no doubt there's fuckery afoot.

after all, didn't some of the dlive staff get doxed?


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 19, 2020)

death of chans said:


> link please?
> 
> 
> someone also mentioned you can open up another tab with Dlive and increase the viewers, no doubt there's fuckery afoot.
> ...





			https://no-cookie.kiwifarms.net/data/audio/1798/1798398-3f0315d259878d31c57f5a5cac388551.mp3
		


There's an archive in that one legal thread which is here: https://archive.vn/W1bkP

It's a good 40 minutes of this man trying his hardest to claim Ralph has some "goodness that is trying to win".  The consistent revelations that are brought up to this poor guy and he still tries his hardest.  The best part of all is that Ralph is going to be pissed at him anyway.


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Dec 19, 2020)

death of chans said:


> after all, didn't some of the dlive staff get doxed?


Doxxing Chinese people has to be like normal doxing but on legendary mode.


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Dec 19, 2020)

death of chans said:


> didn't some of the dlive staff get doxed?


I think it was Stream.me that had its staff outed.


----------



## FM Bradley (Dec 19, 2020)

Mr. Manchester said:


> https://no-cookie.kiwifarms.net/data/audio/1798/1798398-3f0315d259878d31c57f5a5cac388551.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shit I said that in the other thread

but goddamn this big stupid hairy retarded cringey faggot whose only redeeming value is that he disavows furries


----------



## TherapyMan (Dec 19, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> Question for everyone:   How did you find TRR/Killstream?   Did you ever enjoy watching it?  When did you stop watching and why?


1. I never really "found" the Killstream. I was a casual watcher of Metokur and the only real exposure I had to Ralph was through Jim's Mundane Matt and IBS videos. I've never liked streams or podcasts. I've always sort of found them to be the domain of untalented hacks who didn't want to put time and effort into making actual produced content. The proof in the pudding is what happened to Jim himself. I only picked up paying attention to Ralph this year after the Corn Harvest. 
2. I've never watched the Killstream. I enjoy watching the clips people posted in the Ralph thread where Ralph acts like a dumbass, though. 
3. I really stopped paying attention to anything from the Killstream show as soon as Faith entered the picture and the focus on Ralph's antics became a more multimedia affair.


----------



## Smarty Pants (Dec 19, 2020)

I've been away from the forum for a couple weeks and holy fuck what the hell did I miss? @theralph you fat retard you can't help but confirm that everything I've ever said about you is true.


----------



## Section 230 (Dec 20, 2020)

I think most people found it through Metokur. I did, then I kept watching for the racism. Without the words "nigger" and "faggot" the show isn't enjoyable.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 20, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> Question for everyone:   How did you find TRR/Killstream?   Did you ever enjoy watching it?  When did you stop watching and why?


1. Saw clips of it linked from KF. I’ve only ever watched clips from when there was some lulzy e-drama going down (Boulder stream, Sargon telling Jim they should get Trump to tweet Warski vs. Tonka, Ross explosion, etc.) I’ve never sat through an episode.

2. I enjoyed the clips of the panel clowning on people.

3. See answer to #1. I’ve never taken a whole cob in my cornhole and I won’t be starting now.


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Dec 20, 2020)

Section 230 said:


> I kept watching for the racism





Solid. This has to be high on the underreported factors.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 20, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> Solid. This has to be high on the underreported factors.


I thought it was a given.


----------



## unclogged (Dec 20, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> Question for everyone:   How did you find TRR/Killstream?   Did you ever enjoy watching it?  When did you stop watching and why?


mundane matt's boulder story and the donga/andy saga, though I never really was an avid watcher or anything and instead liked watching clips of the funny bits


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 20, 2020)

Smarty Pants said:


> I've been away from the forum for a couple weeks and holy fuck what the hell did I miss? @theralph you fat retard you can't help but confirm that everything I've ever said about you is true.


Couple weeks? Felt like months since I saw your posts, last one I saw was probably early August. Alright, a search revealed November.

You were one of the few that called me out for irrationally guntguarding back during the Dispatch shit, so let me run down the events briefly. I'm sure you're aware of the revenge pornography drop from the pig, right? It's probably better to just read the highlights in the top "megathread". 

So after the revenge porn, Faith's parents, notably her father Matthew Vickers started inserting himself into the drama. He took shots at gaydur and the pig, made a blog where he rationalises his actions. Some see him as a clout chaser, some agreed (minority) with his tactics. After Faith returned, presumably before Thanksgiving, Matthew Vickers closed his account and the website was down. 
( www.aborttheretort.com/thetimeline/ )

Then, Vickers opened a new account, in collaboration with Elric/Genius Anus, they begun to leak chatlogs and exchanges between the disgusting pig and Faith. These leaks are legit, anyone who still thinks they are fake is either a retard or a fucking retard. Another point that I haven't seen anyone brought up yet which made me believe those leaks from the beginning, Elric/Anus was the very first to link to Vickers' new Twitter account, which didn't have any activity. This told us that the two were working together from the beginning. 

Elric begun with dripfeeding, included a Ralph's actual number (under my name), and the dox of his new crackshack: 
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethans-mansion.81201/#post-7987930 

Due to the autistic nature of these drops, people were upset. Many doubted the validity of these screenshots, but then Elric clearly has information people never had access to.
- Ralph's phone number, verified by multiple people
- Ralph's alleged new address, which matches up with records we've found on craigslist
- Faith is not with Ralph anymore. Elric challenged the pig to show her or prove him wrong, the pig never responded

The second leak was known information, and people started calling Elric a faggot. It was basically Ralph thirsting over Lorelei Lee, an ex-paypiggy of Dax. This information isn't 100% old though, the previous screenshots over 6 months ago had the victim's name redacted.
Her Twitter: https://twitter.com/somedumbblonde1 

Elric was then banned for being a faggot, he stopped putting out leaks here prior to that anyway. He did it through twitter, and Sam Losco relayed the information here.
You can see the full rundown here: https://twitter.com/GeniusAnus/status/1338681220209778690 
You can view the full leaks in the original thread here: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/post-7895534 

A summary of the leaks:
- Ralph's breathe smells like used tampons
- Alcohol sucks, Ralph gave Faith, someone below the age of 21 away from her parents alcohol, which is illegal
- Faith was upset at Pantsu/May
- Ralph and May tried to push Faith into a threeway (4 if you count the unborn) polygamous relationship
- Faith opposed the poly request 
- Faith wanted the baby to be hers and Ralph's, does not want May involved
- Faith would, softly threaten to leave, the Gunt doesn't care
- Later down the line, Faith begun to ask about the revenge porn and learns that Ralph leaked it
- Exchanges between Faith and her dad was also presented, where she thought Ralph was hacked, but her dad said "he has irrefutable evidence and will present it when Faith is ready". I suppose that happened some time before or after the above. 

This marks the birth of the subforum, the thread would be at more than 4000 pages by now. Null said he's convinced that Ralph will never stop fucking up (until he eats a bullet), and who can disagree?

Later, people learned that the leaks came directly from Vickers. Most then saw the leaks as valid. People wanted the full leaks, myself included. Elric eventually said "no" on twitter, he can't be bothered. There's clear timestamp misalignment in the leaks, which Elric says are "boring shit that doesn't matter". Some think the leaks were intentionally portraying Faith as a victim and Ralph as shitty as possible. Easily contestable since you don't need to make Ralph look shittier, but oh well, make up your own mind. 

Gunt started to cover the Million Mega Cope rubbish where notable spik faggot Fuentes attended. Gunt was arrested and later released because someone made a false report. He blamed it on Nool's penis.

Ralph didn't comment on any of the leaks. He went to the boring Tampa shit where he had a massive audience of 304 (peak) on Dlive, and around 2000 lemons, it's $18 or something. Guntwinson donated $700 worth of lemons to the pig. His airbnb was doxxed within 2 hours of him showing a stash of booze, absolute retard. He called that the absolute height of his career. I'd say it measured 5'1. He did meth during the trip and said it tastes good, lol. Visit the dedicated thread to see some meth expert autists flinging crystals.

After Tampa, the pig got arrested for real this time: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralphs-december-16th-2020-revenge-porn-arrest.81547/ 

He is going to get charged with the distribution of revenge porn, and probably drain many thousands worth of his useless lemons. He had $50k earlier in the year, it's likely halved by now.

His next court hearing is on the 23rd of Dec, I think. 

And yeah, you were right. Everything you've said about the pig is real, it's just... worse.


----------



## northstar747 (Dec 20, 2020)

Popper Whiting said:


> But when the time to celebrate the humiliation of Tonka, which Andy did simply by agreeing to a professional fight, Ralph, Dick, Coach and *Gator all were hovering around to suck up a victory they didn't earn. Dick and Ralph especially were blatant in their hubris in walking with Andy down to the ring to gloat as if somehow they had some thing to do with the events that transpired. Looking back, these greedy fucks were there to boost their own image on an event they hadn't put the effort, care or time into make happen.*
> 
> Say what you will about Andy, he trained, he stepped up and he turned up. But all those fuckers around him at Knoxville weren't there to cheer Andy on and give him proper backing, they were there to leech as much as they could for themselves from a victory they did nothing to earn.



I always thought CRP was the worst of the group he just "happened" to be the US for a business thing. His understanding according to some kiwis about video and photography is basically pro sumer level. 

He tried to get people to sign contracts rather than just shoot something edit it and release it which woulda signal boosted everyone involved...looking back it makes me think he wasnt even able to produce a product but boy did he just heem and haww about how good his and footage other people shot was.

I dont know if the stream.me video is gone but what started ethans first sperg outs was a thing called "THE GUNT AWARDS" He should never have done that group photo and he should HAVE FUCKING WORN A SHIRT THAT FITS, THE FACT THAT HE S GONE BACK TO IRL STREAMING DRESSED LIKE A SLOB SHOWS HE HASNT LEARNED SHIT.


----------



## Insane In The Membrane (Dec 20, 2020)

I remember seeing CRP in some of Metokur's videos during the doxxing drama. Between the camera angles, filming and how he looked, he looks like a modern day Joseph Goebbels. Though with the beard he looks like Joseph Stalin. Anyone think of that?


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 20, 2020)

Sam Losco said:


> The problem is getting accurate data from Dlive. They manipulate everything it seems. Not only are they clearly fucking with viewer counts, but if you pull lemon totals from the earnings data it'll be about 18% lower than the amount shown on the replay thumbnail. I asked them about this and got only silence back.


Those are indeed worthless airlemons, lol. 18% less, interesting.
Well, even with a liberal estimate in the pig's favour, I'm pretty sure he's doing horribly.



Insane In The Membrane said:


> I remember seeing CRP in some of Metokur's videos during the doxxing drama. Between the camera angles, filming and how he looked, he looks like a modern day Joseph Goebbels. Though with the beard he looks like Joseph Stalin. Anyone think of that?


He is fat.


----------



## L. Duse (Dec 21, 2020)

I just realised how similar the Faith saga is to Nathan Larson kidnapping a 12 year old girl. 

The prepatrators are from Virginia. 
The victims are from California. 

The key difference is that the family of Larson's victim did the right thing and settled this in a low key manner unlike what Matthew Vickers did. 

There is good reason why Larson is in jail while Ethan Ralph isn't.


----------



## Leedsotherkid (Dec 21, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> Question for everyone:   How did you find TRR/Killstream?   Did you ever enjoy watching it?  When did you stop watching and why?


First heard of ralph at the start of GG. As that turned sour he faded from my consiencness. Then later you tube gave me a stream of his with metokur, so I watched that. ralph was never the draw of the show, it was his guests. All he had to do was tard wrangle them together and let them do their thing,


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Dec 21, 2020)

Ralph is about to be on dlive.tv/redicetv. He was supposed to be the next guest but he apparently hasn't roused himself from his liquor coma yet. Should be on soon.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Dec 21, 2020)

He did briefly end up showing up, bloviating about nothing interesting while the chat, including Red Ice paid subscribers, spammed dancing gunts.

At the end, the hosts said "Congrats on the baby" and Ethan visibly withered up and died live on stream, meekly thanking them and getting the hell off the call immediately.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Dec 21, 2020)

It was nice of them to give lil' Xander a shoutout. Shame his wigger dad abandoned him for a horse-faced pedophile before he even left the womb, but at least some Swedish wignats wish him well.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 21, 2020)

Haru Okumura said:


> He did briefly end up showing up, bloviating about nothing interesting while the chat, including Red Ice paid subscribers, spammed dancing gunts.
> 
> At the end, the hosts said "Congrats on the baby" and Ethan visibly withered up and died live on stream, meekly thanking them and getting the hell off the call immediately.


lmfao and here i was thinking hed get away with an alawg free stream this confirms without doubt to me that he is and knows he is absolutely fucked in court


----------



## AmbiTron (Dec 21, 2020)

I think I was vaguely aware of Ralph because I would sometimes watch Metokur videos, which probably is also how I heard of this site too, though I did know about the cwcki forums way back when but never joined. I didn't really ever follow him or IBS because when someone is making a tard of themselves it makes me physically uncomfortable but I did enjoy reading about it on here. Started paying way more attention with the corn thing and realizing Ralph is genuinely one of the most retarded people featured on this site, which for a non-schizo non-furry is pretty impressively stupid.


----------



## Vetti (Dec 21, 2020)

Delicious Diversity said:


> It was nice of them to give lil' Xander a shoutout. Shame his wigger dad abandoned him for a horse-faced pedophile before he even left the womb, but at least some Swedish wignats wish him well.


Fuck Xander. Shoutouts are goin' to tha podcast gang gang!


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 21, 2020)

I wonder how late you're gonna be tonight @theralph 

Just say your start time is 9:45. I can count on one three-fingered the amount of times you've been on time this year. For fuck sakes, its not hard to be on time, for your "job".


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Dec 21, 2020)

PhoBingas said:


> I wonder how late you're gonna be tonight @theralph
> 
> Just say your start time is 9:45. I can count on one three-fingered the amount of times you've been on time this year. For fuck sakes, its not hard to be on time, for your "job".


Hey! He has to drink off the DTs first, and that takes like.. 40 minutes.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 21, 2020)

I think I started watching Ralph during the Corrine shit where he had her irl stream her walking through Compton.  Now that I think of it... I bet Ralph could make an awful lot of lemons if he goes and rewalks her legendary journey.

Wink wink nudge nudge, Ralph


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Dec 21, 2020)

I started following Ralph during the 9/11 of the internet. It's been entertaining ever since. 

Also since this thread exists to shit on Ralph; Ralph, your son will remember you with the same spite and hatred you have for your own father. Congratulations, you continued the cycle of degeneracy thankfully without the sodomy you received from Ronnie.


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Vetti (Dec 22, 2020)

Buffalo Chicken Sandwich said:


> View attachment 1804218



Damn. He really looks like a 65 year old snowbird enjoying the Florida sun here.


----------



## Slightly Apathetic Mario (Dec 22, 2020)

Buffalo Chicken Sandwich said:


> View attachment 1804218





Looks like one of those pre-rendered sprites from a jank 90s DOS FPS game.


----------



## Harlan Wick (Dec 22, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> Question for everyone:   How did you find TRR/Killstream?   Did you ever enjoy watching it?  When did you stop watching and why?


I found it towards the dying days of Tonka's show. It was something to listen to while gaming or doing other things, so no. I stopped when he started larping as right wing talking head, just got tired of the bullshit.


----------



## Fully Eshay Skits Bruh v2 (Dec 22, 2020)

Insane In The Membrane said:


> I remember seeing CRP in some of Metokur's videos during the doxxing drama. Between the camera angles, filming and how he looked, he looks like a modern day Joseph Goebbels. Though with the beard he looks like Joseph Stalin. Anyone think of that?


Just like Joseph, CRP is a Mensch and has an eye for kino and great speeches, yeaaaah.


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 22, 2020)

2 minutes late... Fuck, that's almost early for you @theralph


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## buying gf (Dec 30, 2020)

Agripepsi said:


> Question for everyone:   How did you find TRR/Killstream?   Did you ever enjoy watching it?  When did you stop watching and why?


Through IBS/Metokur. I just really enjoy listening to retards yell slurs at each other, regardless of political affiliation - nothing to do with Ethan himself. I watched on and off for a while, and then just about ended when he stopped having mostly funny retards on and more low energy retards, plus the stale grifter takes on US politics.


----------



## HotdogWater (Dec 30, 2020)

buying gf said:


> Through IBS/Metokur. I just really enjoy listening to retards yell slurs at each other, regardless of political affiliation - nothing to do with Ethan himself. I watched on and off for a while, and then just about ended when he stopped having mostly funny retards on and more low energy retards, plus the stale grifter takes on US politics.


Reethan had the easiest job in the world: just sit back and let retards battle it out in the thunder dome, and the Internet gives you an endless supply of champions. But he just couldn't help himself self immolating every step of the way. It was impressive the lengths he went to sabotage his show, let alone his personal life


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Dec 30, 2020)

Buffalo Chicken Sandwich said:


> View attachment 1816491




Off-brand vagina metokur stealin' muh memes.


----------



## CohenManischewitz (Dec 31, 2020)

Fat white nigger Ethan Ralph striking people with a fucking email under the name Nora Malik YT @ GMAIL

IS HIS STUPID PATRON ONLY SHITPOD EVEN COPYRIGHT PROTECTED?


----------



## L. Duse (Dec 31, 2020)

CohenManischewitz said:


> Fat white nigger Ethan Ralph striking people with a fucking email under the name Nora Malik YT @ GMAIL
> 
> IS HIS STUPID PATRON ONLY SHITPOD EVEN COPYRIGHT PROTECTED?
> View attachment 1819876


If Ralph is thrown into jail, what are the odds this would stop? 

@PhoBingas, in the event Ralph goes behind bars, think you would want to risk it and upload videos to prod the Gunt?


----------



## JewBacca (Dec 31, 2020)

CohenManischewitz said:


> Fat white nigger Ethan Ralph striking people with a fucking email under the name Nora Malik YT @ GMAIL
> 
> IS HIS STUPID PATRON ONLY SHITPOD EVEN COPYRIGHT PROTECTED?
> View attachment 1819876


If the reupload has sufficient commentary, then it is subject to the same fair use standards as anything else.  It does not matter if the source material is on Patreon or some other paid service.


----------



## Bob Barker (Jan 4, 2021)

Tea Clip's latest video about ralph and pantsu was DMCA'ed off twitter:



https://archive.md/lhDFZ


			https://twitter.com/clips_tea/status/1346279299746131969
		


Working on a thread for a list of times ralph had flagged shit. Going to be very incomplete at first so I would appreciate help once I post it.


----------



## Balthier (Jan 6, 2021)

Agripepsi said:


> Question for everyone:   How did you find TRR/Killstream?   Did you ever enjoy watching it?  When did you stop watching and why?


1) It's been several years ago (2015/2016) and I think I saw a link on Twitter so I clicked out of curiosity. 

2) Yes. Not necessarily because of Ralph but at times there were interesting/funny guests and I liked Zidan. Sometimes it was chill to listen to, though again that was rarely, if ever, because of Ralph himself. I think for a time he was very lucky that he was able to get likeable/funny people around him. 

3) I didn't watch every show or anything (though I did watch it frequently) but I stopped entirely after the Miami shitshow. I had zero expectations of Andy and Ralph doing anything of worth but Ethan really fucked that all up. Was that the trashburger saga time as well? Anyway, beautiful. The Miami thing itself was funny (at Ethan's expense) but afterwards I just had no desire to listen to his drunken slurring anymore. 

The thing about Ralph is, he got extremely lucky to have the success he did at all but his lazy fat ass couldn't just coast on it even. He's too lazy to maintain something easy that he lucked into. I don't know how or why anyone still enjoys that show.


----------



## Never Scored (Jan 8, 2021)

Agripepsi said:


> Question for everyone:   How did you find TRR/Killstream?   Did you ever enjoy watching it?  When did you stop watching and why?



1) Through Metokur's Ballad of Mundane Matt video.

2) Enjoyed it when Rand, Dick, Metokur or Dame Pesos were on. Basically anyone who was actually funny at some point.

3) Sometime in late 2019 I just got kind of tired of both it and the Dick Show. The last time I listened to either I think was the Dick Hall of Fame shitshow.

I would like to note that I only ever subscribed to the podcast feed and never gave Ralph one red cent or watched it on fucking Dlive.


----------



## beautiful person (Jan 8, 2021)

He is fat and short with disproportionately stumpy limbs. Like a midget, but not quite. Like a bootleg midget.


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Jan 8, 2021)

beautiful person said:


> He is fat and short with disproportionately stumpy limbs. Like a midget, but not quite. Like a bootleg midget.


Manlet is the word you're looking for.


----------



## Null (Jan 8, 2021)

Ralph crawled out of his hole again to suck off Styx.


----------



## Null (Jan 8, 2021)

god i love having fun on the Internet


----------



## Pale Empress (Jan 8, 2021)

Null said:


> Ralph crawled out of his hole again to suck off Styx.
> 
> View attachment 1839047


It's always been funny to watch him try to morally grandstand, somehow even funnier now that he's accused of impregnating, beating, and abandoning a teenager. 

Somehow I've always felt that internet harrassment was lower on the totem pole than physical and longterm emotional abuse but maybe I'm out to lunch.


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Jan 8, 2021)

Null double posting on his own site 
Someone get a fucking broom.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Jan 8, 2021)

Pale Empress said:


> It's always been funny to watch him try to morally grandstand, somehow even funnier now that he's accused of impregnating, beating, and abandoning a teenager.
> 
> Somehow I've always felt that internet harrassment was lower on the totem pole than physical and longterm emotional abuse but maybe I'm out to lunch.


Agreed, but the gunt does it all:

-physical/psychological harassment of his teenage ex 
-doxing paypigs (also openly bragged about having no qualms about doxing vaush's whale) 
-basically his whole life revolves around internet harassment, he only started objecting when it was turned around on him
-Hasn't he also openly bragged about having a direct line to bitchute management and using it to his advantage? 

Sorry ralph, you don't have a leg to stand on here. And even if you did, it would probably collapse under the weight of your gunt.


----------



## heyitsmike (Jan 8, 2021)

Null said:


> Ralph crawled out of his hole again to suck off Styx.
> 
> View attachment 1839047


But you are a sad and bitter crab lol. If not, why would you make emo posts titled "I'm getting to old for this shit" that are better suited for LiveJournal?


----------



## Null (Jan 8, 2021)

heyitsmike said:


> But you are a sad and bitter crab lol. If not, why would you make emo posts titled "I'm getting to old for this shit" that are better suited for LiveJournal?


Your hate boner is pathetic. I keep an open line with the community because ultimately the responsibility of this site falls on me. If there's a problem or consideration I'm having it's probably a good idea I tell people. That post you're referring to is an expression of something completely true: I cannot have a regular job while hosting this site, and I cannot move forward in life without real income, so either the site will profit or it will close. I'm not going to apologize for being honest and open.


----------



## Kenobi (Jan 8, 2021)

Null said:


> Ralph crawled out of his hole again to suck off Styx.
> 
> View attachment 1839047





			https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1347641057673158657
		


At this point a bot could write all of ethans tweets just feed it his talking points and 15 year old boy vernacular. 
>You dont have sex and have a broken penis
>BETA
>IM MAKE MORE MONEY THEN YOU
>Im more famous



AHAHAHHAH we bullied him so hard that he dosent wanna show his face in public. Well there is no double tshirt soultion for this fatboy. Ethan Ralph is a punk assbitch. 


Buffalo Chicken Sandwich said:


> Null double posting on his own site
> Someone get a fucking broom.


Even null can´t handle this shitty updated system.


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Jan 8, 2021)

heyitsmike said:


> But you are a sad and bitter crab lol. If not, why would you make emo posts titled "I'm getting to old for this shit" that are better suited for LiveJournal?


Are you Ethan posting? I'm pretty dumb so forgive me but this seems more like sarcasm. Ethan fits the bitter crab description more than anyone I can think of.


----------



## RichardRApe (Jan 8, 2021)

Null said:


> Ralph crawled out of his hole again to suck off Styx.


Always remember there's a real possibility that a month from now Ethan will not be allowed within a 500 feet from schools and will have to introduce himself to his neighbors as a sex offender.


----------



## heyitsmike (Jan 8, 2021)

Agripepsi said:


> Are you Ethan posting? I'm pretty dumb so forgive me but this seems more like sarcasm. Ethan fits the bitter crab description more than anyone I can think of.


Nope.

Telling Null he is more autistic than half the people who have threads on this site is just one of my favorite things to do.


----------



## Stasi (Jan 22, 2021)

I can't believe this fat homo thinks this is a good display picture




Spoiler: Same energy


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Jan 22, 2021)

Is he really only 35? He looks at least ten years older. I know alcohol and drug addiction ages people, but it must've been bad.


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Jan 22, 2021)

Not sure if you guys are aware but Ralph has been on a cleaning spree tonight on telegram :


----------



## PhoBingas (Apr 1, 2021)

Here you go @theralph
Present just for you, buddy!


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Apr 1, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> Not sure if you guys are aware but Ralph has been on a cleaning spree tonight on telegram :


there's a thread for that...


PhoBingas said:


> View attachment 2050336
> Here you go @theralph
> Present just for you, buddy!


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Apr 1, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> View attachment 2050336
> Here you go @theralph
> Present just for you, buddy!


No real ralphachad can refuse some gently used Wendy's. It's their Kryptonite.


----------



## BeaArthurKin (Aug 17, 2021)

Just woke up from a dream where it was revealed that the Gunt was actually an FTM tranny, and apparently cross-sex hormones were the reason for his perpetual belligerence.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Aug 30, 2021)

But no really, how does a not-quite 36-year old man look SO FUCKING OLD????

Not to mention porcine.


----------



## Keranu (Aug 30, 2021)

My speculation has been that Ralph ages a year roughly ever 3-4 months. He honestly looks like 60 now.


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Aug 30, 2021)

I've seen geriatric retirees who look younger than Ethan. He legitimately looks like he's going to have a heart attack any day now.


----------



## Jazz never died! (Aug 30, 2021)

Bad Take Crucifier said:


> I've seen geriatric retirees who look younger than Ethan. He legitimately looks like he's going to have a heart attack any day now.


I've seen skeletons look younger then Ralph.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Aug 31, 2021)

Stasi said:


> I can't believe this fat homo thinks this is a good display picture
> View attachment 1865656
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take my neg rates for stanning my boi Sargoy but at least he looks like a healthy male his age, and he's older than Ralph but looks ten years younger. He also outside and doing physical activity whereas Ralph is just a balding fatty inside his house.


----------



## heathercho (Aug 31, 2021)

GayestFurryTrash said:


> I'll take my neg rates for stanning my boi Sargoy but at least he looks like a healthy male his age, and he's older than Ralph but looks ten years younger. He also outside and doing physical activity whereas Ralph is just a balding fatty inside his house.


King of Suits is at the very least a man. Pudgy and unrapeable, but a man never the less.

Ralph is a nothing but a disappointing puddle of fat, alcohol and micropeen.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Aug 31, 2021)

GayestFurryTrash said:


> I'll take my neg rates for stanning my boi Sargoy but at least he looks like a healthy male his age, and he's older than Ralph but looks ten years younger. He also outside and doing physical activity whereas Ralph is just a balding fatty inside his house.


Sargon is also a man who has successfully lost weight (without catching his gunt on the towel rack or something)


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Aug 31, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> Sargon is also a man who has successfully lost weight (without catching his gunt on the towel rack or something)


He does look a lot better too after the weight loss and clearly has more energy and drive, whether you like his content or not it was nice to see him actually succeed. Hopefully our dear feeder can get the same success.

Meanwhile Ralph is scarfing down trashburgers while thinking about Null's penis.


----------



## Empresa (Feb 7, 2022)

I heard Ethan is fat


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Feb 7, 2022)

Ethan Ralph you're fat wigger !!!


----------



## KhorneFlakes (Feb 7, 2022)

Empresa said:


> I heard Ethan is fat


big if true


----------



## Truly Rural (Feb 7, 2022)

He went apeshit on Warski because somebody told him Warski said this or that. Had to eat his words just to vomit them again.
Went apeshit on Venti because somebody told him Venti said this or that. Ate his words and noted he should stop jumping the gun with unverified info. 
Went apeshit on Jim because somebody told him Jim shat this or that about him. "I didn't watch the stream but people told me" 

Dude should inform himself and verify his attack points next time.


----------



## Mischief Committee (Feb 7, 2022)

AgriDrThunder said:


> Question for everyone:   How did you find TRR/Killstream?   Did you ever enjoy watching it?  When did you stop watching and why?


Metokur. I was always guarded, he seemed shifty the whole 6 months I listened to him. Didn't really like gator or xidian (or whatever). Needed to replace the Kumite, and needed someone ideologically pro white (kek) that wasn't boring as fuck like JF. I stopped watching when both Josh started streaming and ralph got kicked from YouTube. Now I'm rolling with #feedergang. Ralph's wigger shit makes me actually hate him and his chimping out is the last bits of content I can squeeze out of him.


----------



## Twinkletard (Feb 7, 2022)

He is an embarrassment to the South.


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Feb 7, 2022)

*>When you ruin your whole life for no gain*


----------



## JustStopDude (Feb 12, 2022)

I had to drive through West Memphis, Arkansas yesterday for work. It's a pretty shitty place. It's got nothing to do with Memphis itself. Like you need to cross a bridge and ride a highway for a while. 

I think the largest employer is meth. The second is the local dog track/casino.


----------



## Retink (Feb 12, 2022)

Buffalo Chicken Sandwich said:


> *>When you ruin your whole life for no gain*


He did get to talk to his internet daddy again, so that's something, or as he'd put it a major win for the Ralphamales.


----------



## Mango Unchained (Feb 17, 2022)

So a few minutes ago, I noticed this in my video feed:



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K06LzyWdhSA
		


For those who don't know, MrDeadman is a Youtuber who, like many, covered some of Ethan Ralph's escapades and stream debates. Now, it seems like this guy has suffered a possible life ruination attempt from Gunt after he video commented recent events around him. He isn't sure wether Ethan Ralph called his workplace and defamated him to his superiors (which got him fired), but pretty sure an "angry southern man with a raspy voice" narrows it down. Personally, I think Ethan sounds like a chain smoking cockroach with an attitude problem - the dialect isn't necessary.



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UDE5mEnkI8
		


Link to the Livestream, started an hour ago. So far, he said he won't hesitate to further poke fun at Rage Pig.

"Ah ain't learnin' folks, ah ain't gonna _*shart* nugooohhh_ change mah ways"

Edit: It just ended, and he's looking for another job with a refined resume. This mystery ain't solved for sure but at least it's heartwarming to see how people support Ralph's victims. Later potater!


----------



## Hornyjail1969 (Feb 17, 2022)

Mango Unchained said:


> So a few minutes ago, I noticed this in my video feed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The gunt is a flaggot also in real life.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Feb 17, 2022)

Mango Unchained said:


> So a few minutes ago, I noticed this in my video feed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mr Deadman...

I came across him watching a video on a TCAP channel, and for some reason it was a mirror of this guy. When he mentioned Ethan and Faith my brain nearly exploded. Weird.


----------



## JesusBuiltMyHotrod (Feb 17, 2022)

I'm surprised that people who Gunt has fucked with IRL haven't started to go on the offensive. Gunt gets away with life-ruination faggot-ops and all anyone does is go put corn on his doorstep or some other retarded shit.

If he's playing the IRL game, the people he's fucking with should too.


----------



## Christorian X (Feb 17, 2022)

Metokur warned him directly. If he continues to do shit like this its going to end up terribly for him.


----------



## ElAbominacion (Feb 17, 2022)

JesusBuiltMyHotrod said:


> I'm surprised that people who Gunt has fucked with IRL haven't started to go on the offensive. Gunt gets away with life-ruination faggot-ops and all anyone does is go put corn on his doorstep or some other retarded shit.
> 
> If he's playing the IRL game, the people he's fucking with should too.


LRT is a game with two players.
Sometimes more than two. I suspect he'll lose his shit with his pony and he'll beat her. Nothing needs to be done.


----------



## Fuzhou (Feb 17, 2022)

Christorian X said:


> Metokur warned him directly. If he continues to do shit like this its going to end up terribly for him.


Did you ever think Ralph would even listen to the logic that Jim gave him? 

It's only a matter of time if he keeps this shit up that someone who he tries to fuck over and ruin does something drastic. Someone throwing corn cobs and pampers is nothing, someone coming to your house (that you publicly released the address of btw) with a gun because you lost them a job is what's gonna happen.


----------



## Christorian X (Feb 17, 2022)

Fuzhou said:


> Did you ever think Ralph would even listen to the logic that Jim gave him?
> 
> It's only a matter of time if he keeps this shit up that someone who he tries to fuck over and ruin does something drastic. Someone throwing corn cobs and pampers is nothing, someone coming to your house (that you publicly released the address of btw) with a gun because you lost them a job is what's gonna happen.


All anyone has to do is clip all his doxing admissions and threats and forward them to the DA with references to Ralph's 12 month suspended sentence. They can even sue for defamation or harassment in some instances. Even of they can't win, draining his bank accounts with long running lawsuits and legal fishing expeditions on him would be worth it to some people.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Feb 17, 2022)

Mango Unchained said:


> For those who don't know, MrDeadman is a Youtuber who, like many, covered some of Ethan Ralph's escapades and stream debates. Now, it seems like this guy has suffered a possible life ruination attempt from Gunt after he video commented recent events around him. He isn't sure wether Ethan Ralph called his workplace and defamated him to his superiors (which got him fired), but pretty sure an "angry southern man with a raspy voice" narrows it down


I sub to this guy and popped on his stream today - lo and behold Ethan did have him fired.    There was an account in chat who everyone claimed was Ralph, bragging about how Deadman was fucked and talking shit on him.    Wish I could remember the name - I've seen it before in other chats, they definitely sound like Ethan.

I shit on Ralph all the time, but it's still shocking sometimes what a dirty piece of shit he is.    All this dude did is laugh at Ralph, no ops as far as I'm aware.   And he literally got him fired IRL.     Ralph has some serious shit coming his way from all this bad karma.

I second the @Christorian X take that I'd love to see some lawsuits drain Piggy's bank account, it's the least he deserves.


----------



## Mango Unchained (Feb 19, 2022)

Since it's the place to shit on Ethan Ralph, have this one too; Geometric Analysis of the Gunt Planet's radius diameter.








			https://web.archive.org/save/https://youtu.be/I2GORBpYTZE
		


Archived for our pleasure. His method can work easier with Adobe Illustrator CC and the perspective tool, but this one is good enough for the public. 

Perhaps it's useful to have at least -one- good height reference for Null if it comes to another Measurement Meltdown.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Feb 19, 2022)

The funniest thing ever is that Ethan Ralph is exactly the same as any blue haired leftist he criticizes except he made the mistake of giving white nationalists a place to speak and decided they’ll be his paypigs. I can honestly see Ralph switching sides like Ian Miles Cheong in the future just so he can talk about how he loves black people and black culture. His doxing and getting his critics, ever so mild the criticism, fired from their jobs is right out of sjw playbook.


----------

